# pen blanks



## drew (Apr 13, 2012)

Hole my name is drew and i live in arcade NY. I have about 120 acres of timber to work with. Dad and i do are own log. And I have fond a good maple tree that has all kinds of bird pike in it. I'm thinking about cutting in to pieces to sell here. have no pic just want to now what dimensions i should try to cut them in to. After i cut them I will take pic and list the pieces. There will be no lumber out of it. Any help would be great.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Really, I think the wood will tell you how it should be cut.

As for pen blanks, I like 3/4" X 3/4" x 5". Some guys like a little fatter blank, say 7/8" but I have yet to find a pen kit that I cant make from a 3/4" blank.

Surely, your not going to chop an entire tree into pen blanks are ya? I would think you could cut it into all sorts of various blanks (bowls, vaces, peppermills, etc.) and then get more pen blanks than you know what to do with just from the scraps left over.

Oh, by the way, welcome to WB, the rules say you have to introduce yourself in the introduction forum, so I'd go their or the mods are gonna getcha!!!!


----------



## drew (Apr 13, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Really, I think the wood will tell you how it should be cut.
> 
> As for pen blanks, I like 3/4" X 3/4" x 5". Some guys like a little fatter blank, say 7/8" but I have yet to find a pen kit that I cant make from a 3/4" blank.
> 
> ...



I do not know what size to cut to make bowls, vaces, and permills blanks that what I'm trying to find out. that what i need help with. any help wood be great!! thanks


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, well the title of your thread is "pen blanks" so I made an assumption that thats what you were interested in cutting.

Peppermill blanks are 3" x 3" x ?. Finished mills start at around 4" and go up to over 20" so length can be just about anything. You cut the blanks 2" longer than the intended finished length. I think the pretty standard length around here is about 12" rough cut. But people will buy them longer and shorter.

Bottle Stopper blanks can be numerous sizes as well. I prefer them about 1 1/2" X 1 1/2" X 2 1/2".

You'll have to get help from someone else with the bowls and vaces as I dont turn those yet.


----------



## drew (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks that was a great help.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree with the sizes above for pens, stoppers, and mills. Bowl blanks can be just about any size, but I tend to favor things that will ship in the USPS flat rate boxes. 12x12x 5" is a great size for bowls. 5x5x12 makes for a nice vase blank, and you can squeeze two into a large flat rate box. Smaller sizes work as well, and for small hollow forms, I like a 6x6x5 blank for shipping purposes(four to a large FRB)... Hope that helps!


----------



## drew (Apr 14, 2012)

do i live the heart wood in or do i cut it out?


----------



## brown down (Apr 14, 2012)

drew said:


> do i live the heart wood in or do i cut it out?



if the tree is green you have to allow for shrinkage. it will shrink some don't know how much but you want to take that into consideration. looking forward to some pics


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2012)

drew said:


> do i live the heart wood in or do i cut it out?



You'll want to remove the pith if possible... It's awfully tough to dry pieces that include the pith. Heartwood is great just not the pith.


----------

